
The Understory - ignored
https://emergencemagazine.org/story/the-understory/
======
alikim
Currently reading The Overstory which seems like a great compliment to this.

~~~
physicsyogi
I recently finished reading The Overstory. I thought it was pretty
interesting. It got me interested in video game programming (as did reading
Ready Player One).

